# Any recommendations for Headphone/Headset under $100



## Delaro (Oct 31, 2018)

Over the Ear only " I wear Glasses, On-ear gets painful"
Closed or Open doesn't really matter I listen when everyone is asleep and the never leave the PC
Wired prefer being able to remove the Wire and replace easily " My kid has a fetish for chewing wires " 
Comfortable for more than an hour of use
50% usage for Music "MP3 320's and Youtube so not really high quality"
30% usage for Movies
20% usage for Games "RPG's.. No FPS so doesn't need a massive and accurate Soundstage I just like to hear the Ambience"
Don't care about a mic, if included needs to fold away or be removable.
Bass- Punchy and not distorted
Mids/Highs- Balance

Pre Production Sample of the Siberia V2 was the best I have ever owned so to say my experience is limited.

What I have been eyeballing so far
Logitech G433
Audio-Technica ATH-M40x 
Sony MDR-7506 
Superlux HD668B

Any suggestions?


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 31, 2018)

To that list you can add:
Sennheiser GSP 300
HyperX Cloud Alpha


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 31, 2018)

If its intended for music and movies 80% of the time, it would be wiser and healthier to get speakers.


----------



## Ted Flintstone (Oct 31, 2018)

If you have small ears creative aurvana live 2 are amazing for the price. Sony mdr v6/7506 are nice, but they are not a great listening headphone.  A little bit of equalizing makes them way less harsh, but the bass doesn't really extend very low.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 31, 2018)

Delaro said:


> Over the Ear only " I wear Glasses, On-ear gets painful"
> Closed or Open doesn't really matter I listen when everyone is asleep and the never leave the PC
> Wired prefer being able to remove the Wire and replace easily " My kid has a fetish for chewing wires "
> Comfortable for more than an hour of use
> ...



Superlux HD668B is a good choice from this list.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2018)

Casual listening and you want punchy bass?

Get any budget / entry level headphone, you're not looking for quality here, recognize it and save money. The range of 40-60 bucks should do fine.


----------



## Delaro (Oct 31, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Casual listening and you want punchy bass?
> 
> Get any budget/entry level headphone, you're not looking for quality here, recognize it and save money. The range of 40-60 bucks should do fine.



Punchy Bass is a slight emphasis in the 60-120hz Range without being muddling in the lower range "Muddling think Turtle Beach". Basically, I'm looking for something that is equal to or better than those 9-year-old Siberia V2's. Most Budget/Entry models specifically lack certain criteria I asked for and the audio quality pretty much is all over the place.



JovHinner123 said:


> Superlux HD668B is a good choice from this list.



For $45 those seem like the best thing since sliced bread at least from all the reviews, the head paddle things have me concerned on how long they will last and stay on your head.



Ted Flintstone said:


> If you have small ears creative aurvana live 2 are amazing for the price. Sony mdr v6/7506 are nice, but they are not a great listening headphone.  A little bit of equalizing makes them way less harsh, but the bass doesn't really extend very low.



Aurvana live 2- A bit bass heavy but yes that would work.  $63 and the cable can be replaced since those flat ones tend to break around the volume and mute switch.
Sony mdr 7506 I had a pair of those back in the 90's. Those were fine for plugging into the guitar AMP but I don't think you would push them well with mobile devices or a PC being they were over 32ohms.


----------



## elemelek (Oct 31, 2018)

I can recommend the Audio-Technica ATH-M40x. Not for bass lovers tho as they are very neutral headphones.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 31, 2018)

Headphones i nearly always go sennheisser. Their quality is amazing, & some of their models arent too pricey either.

I like the HD419's

Theyre around $75 or so and last for years, & can be worn for hours upon hours with zero comfort issues(i too wear glasses).

This specific model may be discontinued because they're older, but I'm certain they have a newer version.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 1, 2018)

Delaro said:


> For $45 those seem like the best thing since sliced bread at least from all the reviews, the head paddle things have me concerned on how long they will last and stay on your head.



Yeah, agreed. I haven't owned this one, but saw some reviews that they look a bit cheap (because they are!)... but got great bass. Just note these on your pros & cons. So far, what's your #1 pick?


----------



## Delaro (Nov 1, 2018)

1. Superlux HD668B $45- Overall Sound quality reviews outweigh build quality but I've found no displays to try.
2. Sennheiser HD 559 $98- Was way tight though and I'm not sure you can do much about that but they sounded great.
3. Logitech G433 $35 refurb/ HyperX Cloud Alpha $98- Sound quality seemed pretty close I tried both from a Display. 
4. Aurvana live 2 $55- Found a Display and they were pretty good, id say better than the HyperX but the joint between the headband and Earcup seems like a weak spot.
5. Audio-Technica ATH-M40x $60 lightly used- Decent sounding these had a long burning and have been modded a bit, I could see doing some Eqing though.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 3, 2018)

Delaro said:


> 1. Superlux HD668B $45- Overall Sound quality reviews outweigh build quality but I've found no displays to try.
> 2. Sennheiser HD 559 $98- Was way tight though and I'm not sure you can do much about that but they sounded great.
> 3. Logitech G433 $35 refurb/ HyperX Cloud Alpha $98- Sound quality seemed pretty close I tried both from a Display.
> 4. Aurvana live 2 $55- Found a Display and they were pretty good, id say better than the HyperX but the joint between the headband and Earcup seems like a weak spot.
> ...


Thanks, this is a pretty excellent list already. Just choosing among these will give you great affordable headphones for sure.


----------



## Delaro (Nov 3, 2018)

Trading for a Sennheiser HD 579 and a little SMSL T2 Tube amp, that should probably work out.


----------



## mmxx (Nov 4, 2018)

For great bass or low notes is superlux 681, for mid and high notes 668b (both have Frequency respond 10hz-3000hz) they need the velour pads, the stock pad is awful and uncomfortable.

Philips sph9500 very comfortable (12hz-35000hz)


----------



## Delaro (Nov 4, 2018)

I think that's the 681 EVO, it has a slight boost in the low to mid bass range which kind of makes the mid-range flat, the Treble seems a bit harsh at times depending on what you were listening too but generally, it sounded really good. I didn't care for the AKG like head strap though. Velour pads greatly affect how open back headphones sound and glasses just magnifies that depending on your head size and the width of your frames. Memory foam with Faux leather in this case generally cuts back on the sound lose by giving you a better seal but they are not cheap $20-$40 typically. 

681
681 Evo
Samson 850 "Think 681 frame with Velour pads and 668b drivers" also $10 cheaper
JVC RX700 

Those were also ones I had considered.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2018)

elemelek said:


> I can recommend the Audio-Technica ATH-M40x. Not for bass lovers tho as they are very neutral headphones.


yep M40X is pretty good, or you could take takstar HD2000 for less $$


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 4, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> yep M40X is pretty good, or you could take takstar HD2000 for less $$



Takstar HD2000 seems a great option too, especially as it is marketed as "DJ headphones". So that must be something, right?


----------



## Flow (Nov 4, 2018)

Maybe already mentioned, but I find for a long time now that Impedance is one of the most important factors in headphones. Get anything you like with at least 32 Ohms.
Sounds and music will be richer for sure, something many gaming headsets miss out on.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 19, 2018)

Flow said:


> Maybe already mentioned, but I find for a long time now that Impedance is one of the most important factors in headphones. Get anything you like with at least 32 Ohms.
> Sounds and music will be richer for sure, something many gaming headsets miss out on.



Definitely agree with you. Thanks for pointing it out. Higher impedance means higher resistance to overloading damage too, so that's another benefit. But the great sound is still on top.


----------



## Delaro (Nov 21, 2018)

32 Ω  is pretty much a starting standard now for headphones I'm actually having problems finding less. Impedance doesn't really reflect quality since many moderate to high ends sets will give you the option to pick anywhere between 32-250  Ω. What matters is how you wish to use them since anything over 59 Ω is going to need an amp of some kind.


----------

